# Looking for gamers in Amsterdam



## Troto (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi folks! I'm an Italian guy who's gonna move to Amsterdam for work in a very short while. I'd like to meet local gamers, Italian- and/or English-speaking, to form a D&D group. 
Hope to hear from you soon folks! Cheers!


----------



## Daniele De Carolis (Jul 23, 2017)

Anche se sono passati 10 anni... sei ancora ad Amsterdam per caso?


----------

